# something nice to watch



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

http://anothereality.jankounen.com/anglais/index.html

click on "DARSHAN promo reel"

It is a 10 min. trailer for a documentary about the living Hindu saint Ammachi.

Very beautiful and soothing.


----------

